# IUI GIRLS PART 156



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home ladies!

 and  to all.

H xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


liz - hope you are ok, you know we are all thinking about you and praying that no news is good news.

katrina - very best of luck for saturday.

kizzy - best of luck on the 2ww.


just a quickie just now. be back later.


xxdebxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi holly

should i repost as we have a new home? did post on part 155

tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

i did post already on part 155 but new home now so will do again!!!!

 girls

well its Friday    and its a bank holiday weekend     (sorry about that a bit of a mad moment!!!)

anyway might not be able to get on here for a couple of days, computer has gone wrong AGAIN     so have to use the one in work but hopefully might be able to sort computer over the weekend

Kizzy - glad to hear the basting went well all thats left to do now is relax    , test on day 20 eh   thats a long time but if you can do it good for you   how was the pessary   

Katrina - good luck with basting     hope you have happy and healthy     

Britta - hi hun 

Sweetpea - how are you?

Kitty - sorry to hear you have a bad back, hope your feeling better soon  

Sam - sorry to hear your not feeling 100% but like Britta said it will be all worth it   take care

Jo - hope scan goes ok, here a follie dance for you                 

claire - how are you? will send you some     

a big    also to Pri, Corrina, Hally and any other ladies i have missed

has anyone heard from Liz? hope shes ok thinking of you Liz   

Take care

love to all

Tracey  
  

Report to moderator    212.100.102.35


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Good morning all

Kizzy - Glad to hear the basting went well, hope you are enjoying putting your feet  up while DH does the housework (its great hey   )

Katrina -   with basting...

Liz - U ok hun ?   

Sam - Hope ur feeling a little better  

Jo -  for your scan...

 to Corrina, Mel, Sweetpea, Tracey, Britta, Claire, Deb and all our other FF's !!
I may not have access to the Internet again until Wednesday when Im next back in the office, but will try and do something (Its so frustrating     )

Pri..xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

I was in pain last night with ovulating, but hey at least I know I've done it, three good sized follies popping so its no wonder really!!!  

Feel better today, nice and relaxed and calm!!!

I am testing day 17 if no AF, she said day 20 if I can manage it is better, but I cant wait that long  

Liz, I hope you are okay we are all sending you       


Bye for now XXXX


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi all,
i wont do a long line of personals as i find it so hard to catch up when we have a new home! strain on the few little grey cells that i have!! 

hope all is well with everyone. 
Hope you are ok liz?   thinking of you

take care all. im sooo very behind on my course work i really must catch up with it!

Corrina


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes *

2006 Sucess
      

Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB - EDD 25/10/06
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB
Lucy IUI BFP March
Mathilda IUI BFP March
Leonara IUI BFP April - EDD 08/12/06
Britta IUI BFP April
Sam DIUI BFP April
kittymoth IUI BFP May

2ww Baby Makers
   

Peewee -4/05/06
LibbyHannah - T/D 11/5/06
Kizzymouse - T/D 13/5/06
Mel - T/D15/5/06
Kitty
Kelly
Katie -T/D13/5/06
Paula

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 
   

Misty
Joanne
Millers
G
Elur

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!  
   

Mands
Mouse14
Anita
Sam
Hopefull4712
Helen
Froglet
Clarebabes
Sair
Jan T
Jules77
Debs
Chickadee
Sarah30
Sweet pea
Pri
Corrina
Andie
Liz
Katrina

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments
   

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain
Tessa - Moving to ICSI
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF
Tracey - Moving onto other treatment
Rebecca
Bodia
Claire

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption

Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all, 

Just to let you know that after being in and out of the hospital for the past couple of days, this afternoon they confirmed that I'd had another miscarriage. As this is my 3rd consecutive miscarriage (I had one when I was 21) I have to go back to the hospital on Tuesday to have lots of blood tests done to see why this keeps happening. We have been told to use contraception until I have an appointment in a months time to discuss the results. So hopefully they will be able to give me some answers & more importantly some solutions.

Liz
x


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

im so sorry for you and dh hun xx    
i followed your iui diary with great interest and was overwhelmed at both your bfps. my heart goes out to you, and i wish you health and happinness in the future. stay strong liz, it will happen im sure of it 
all the best
love rosina xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Liz - I'm so sorry to hear that your worst fears have been confirmed. I hope that you get the answers that you need. I know my friend has a tilted womb, inherited from her mum who had several miscarriages, and was told they could pack it to get it into position.     

Huge   to everyone else. More personals over the weekend.

Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Liz







,
im so sorry to hear your sad news. thinking of you and DH. i hope the appointment sheds some light for you.
all the very very best to you hunny
Corrina 
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Liz

so sorry to hear your news, sending you and dh   

i hope you get the answers you are looking for 


tracey


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news Liz 

Thinking of you both  

Mel xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Final details for next Saturday 6th May

this way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56199.msg748927.html#msg748927


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Liz, hope your appointment can shed some light on situation XXXX


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

so sorry, Liz. Like Kizzy says, hope you get some answers.

Kitty x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya All!!

Liz, so sorry hun, you must both be in a mess right now. We are all here for you and thinking of you, take care of each other. 

Big *"HI"* to everyone else, hope your all ok, have a great weekend everyone, i'll catch up on Tuesday as we are going off for a few days any minute now!!

Bye!! 

Love Britta xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hiya girls

Liz so sorry hunny sending you a massive   life is so unfair.

So we have got a new home, I haven't been around a lot this last week I just needed time to get my head around having another BFN (I have been full of self pity). But happy to report am back to my normal self now. We cant have IUI this month as my AF wasnt a normal period, but it seems really strange to say but I am quite pleased with that, I think a month of tx will do us a world of good.

I had the girls round last night for a bit of a   and am afraid ti say I had a few to many, its quater to 7 and I still feel rough   have just sent DH out for a chinese takeaway.

Will have t catch up with whats been going on and do some personals tomorrow

Hope everyone is ok
Sending you all loads of love 
Andie xxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Liz honey really sorry to hear your news here if you need me.  Take care of yourself and DH.  Hope the hospital can give you some answers.  

Hope you all are having a good weekend.

No   for me tho.

Katrina


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

where is everyone? (or is just me stuck at home this bank holiday   )

Andie - good to hear from you, i too think a month off tx will do you both good, glad to hear you had a good night with the girls    sounds like just what i need at the moment not had a good night out in ages but should be in May 

Hi also to Katrinar, Britta, Liz  , Kitty, Kizzy, Hally, Carrie, Sam, Rosina and any other lovely ladies i have missed

hope your all having a great weekend

take care

tracey


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hi tracey, im sat home........ nearly alone. as good as anyway    
sipping tea watching emmerdale    contemplating opening the bottle of rose in the fridge in abit though  
my latest update, waiting to hear back from cons    but our next cycle will be inconvenient really until atleast end of july august, and then its pretty pointless. 
ive emailed afew clinics regarding egg sharing, have always wanted to donate my eggs after i had a family so why not now when it could help us obtain our dream sooner. waiting for replies or info packs, so fingers crossed. 
hows it going with you tracey?  when do you think you will start? 
hope everyone else is ok, have a great weekend
love rosina xx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi everyone  
I've been home alone today as well, DH is working, so I went to bed for an hour & woke up 3 hours later, now rushing round (well supposed to be) trying to get house work done.  Don't want anything to do tomorrow because its BASTING day!

Dr. wanted us to get jiggy last night   so we didn't miss anything, instead of abstaining for 2-3 days. I was waiting for DH to get in from work yesterday and gave him the good news as soon as he walked through the door.  Got to say, he wasn't very pleased.  Did'nt realise it was such a chore!!!    He's got to do his bit tomorrow at 8.00 & I'm in at 9.30, so no lie in tomorrow.

Glad to hear your'e back on normal form Andie, a month off does do you good, I quite enjoyed mine, as well   

Rosina Hope you hear from your cons soon    

Tracey glad to hear your planning a good night out soon, it's nice just to feel 'normal' with the lasses, obviously     helps!

Hi to Britta, Sam, Andie, Kizzy, Katrina, Pri, Sweetpea, Kitty, Claire, Mouse, Rebecca and Everybody  

Mel xxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

good luck for tomorrow mel, fingers crossed for you both    
hope all goes well, keep us posted
love rosina xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for basting today mel!!!!


Hi Rosina and Tracey     

Mel everyone tells you a different story when it comes to  !!!!!!

I was told have   3 days before IUI to boost   but your doc says night before!  

Just wondering  

GOOD LUCK HONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


mel - very best of luck honey.

kizzy - hope you are well.

katrina - very best of luck sweetie.

tracey - im stuck at home too, its raining here just now, typical bank holiday weather.

liz - im soo sorry, can only imagine what you and your d/h are going through, you know we are always here if you need us.

pri - hope you are well.


big   to everyone.

xxdebxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Best of luck with the basting Mel. 

Andie - glad to hear you're feeling more like your normal self. Best of luck for your next cycle.

Hope you're all have a great bank holiday weekend. Make the best of the holiday season. It'll soon be the summer.

Love to all 

Sam xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Just a quick one

Got dial up working at home - waiting for broadband - DH is unpacking, so Ive just slipped away quickly  

Liz - I am soooooooooo sorry hun, dont know what else to say - Sorry babe 
           

Mel - Good luck tomorrow  

Andie - Glad you're feeling better.. Im getting back to myself too - Booked our holiday - Off to Cancun for a week on 9th... Will take the time to decide what to do next  

Rosina - hi hun, good luck - hope you hear back from them soon  

Big hello to everyone, hope you're enjoying the weekend

Speak soon

Pri....xx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya Everyone,
Hope you all have had a nice bank holiday weekend!!

Mel, hope the basting went ok, Good luck for the 2ww, hope it flies by for you hun!!

Hello all you  hope its giong ok!! Best of luck xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok,

I have had a pretty good weekend but... at long last the symptoms have kicked in, i felt so sick all day yestarday and today as well but i have managed to eat just now and it seems to have gone a little bit!! , may not get chance to come on and say hi 2moro so if not i will let you all know how my scan goes on wednesday morning , i have never felt so scared in all my life!!! 

All my love to you all,

Britta xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh hun. Glad to hear the symptoms are kicking in, so sorry that it's the sickness. I just feel yucky and mine's at night so it's not that bad. I find cream crackers help. Best of luck for the scan. I'll be thinking of you. Mine's not for another 11 days!

Love Sam xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

I hate Monday's    I have done nothing all day, been stuck in and I think the S/E from the injections have started to kick in I want to   DH and he hasnt done anything wrong.  I hope its all worth it.

Good luck to Kissy and Mel for your basting.  What days of your cycle are you on?  How long were you injecting for?  Its my 4 day of the jabs and although Im not afraid of them, I cant do them myself and DH is in work tomorrow and Wednesday, i dont know how im going to manage, might have to knock the neighbours door and see if they fancy doing it for me  

Anyway im off to try and do something constructive with my bank holiday.

Jo
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

lovely ladies

Mel - i hope the basting went well, and the 2ww flies by     

Rosina - how are you today? did you have a nice   last night

Britta - glad to hear your ok, try not to worry about scan on wednesday, let us know how it goes  

Jo - glad to hear injections are going well, like you i didnt think i could do them (dh was going to, but them decided he couldnt ) once you have done one you will be fine (trust me  )

Sam - how are you? 11 days will soon fly by  

a big   also to pri, kizzy, kitty, deb and all ladies i have forgot (i do apologise)

take care


tracey


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi girls

Have had a really nice weekend, we have been to Whitby today with my brother, sister in law and my gorgeous nephew (20 months) and also our friends and their little boy (also 20 months),the weather wasnt to good but at least the rain held of. My sister in law got her fortune told which I usually wouldn't believe in but she told her to tell me that I would be pg within a year with a  baby boy, and to stop chewing myself up and she also said I am trying to hard (how weirds that?).

Tracey - Bet your looking forward to that girls night out it does you really good to kick back and have a drink and a giggle  

Mel - Hope the basting went well got everything crossed for you hunny. When do you test?

Sam and Britta - My sister in law swore by ginger biscuits and ginger beer for the sickness. Have you tried them?

So sorry to who I have missed but sending you all a big  

  
Luv andie xxx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi girls 

Thanks for all your good luck messages  , basting went fine, wasn't too painful this time. Sent DH out for a few   for doing his bit . It's so I can come on FF in peace actually and consume large amounts of choccy without having to share 

Jo I was on day 15 of my cycle, last time was day 16, so pretty much the same. I do all my own jabbing  because DH works shifts and it's easier than you think, at first I used to shut my eyes while I was putting the needle in, you've just got to think it will all be worth it in the end. Good luck  

Bitta & Sam sorry to hear you're feeling so sicky at the moment, my friend said cream crackers helped as well and my mum swears by ginger for any type of sickness, bet you both can't wait till the scans, hope everything goes well  

Pri do you know when you will be starting tx again? Make the most of your time off, It comes round quicker than you think   I'm sooo jealous, I love Cancun hope you enjoy your holiday.

Deb hope you are well  

Kizzy , Doctor usually likes us to abstain for 2-5 days, but I think he was worrying I'd ovualate a bit early so he told us to  'to attack from both angles' (His words not mine) hope  isn't driving you too 

Andie glad you enjoyed your weekend, hope you enjoyed a few   as well, have some for me will you.

Big Hi to Tracey, Claire, Mouse, Kitty, Sweetpea, Liz, Rebbecca & all you lovely ladies 

Going to insert the pessarie now LOVELY

Mel xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi again  

mel - glad to hear basting went well      choccy sounds good to me might just have to grab some out of the fridge (dh  is out so like you i can indulge in peace  )

when did the clinic tell you to test hun? hope the pessary goes well!!!    

Tracey


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Tracey  

Testing on 15th May, not doing a pee stick though    Got to go to clinic for blood test, said might not have enough HCG for pee stick, so NOT TO TEST  .

I'm a good girl I will do as I am told   

OH ....The pessary, I will go and do it now.

Mel xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi mel  

will keep my fingers & toes crossed for you hun  

take care


tracey


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hope every one is doing well?

Mel - Glad to hear basting went well. fingers crossed and baby dust for your test  

Britta, Sam - I also swear by ginger biscuits, i make sure i have them at hand if we go on long car journeys as i suffer with travel sickness. apparently if you get some fresh ginger put some in a cup and pur hot water over it, then drink, that helps, saw it on this morning going back a while. I suffered with appauling sickness with thomas. morning noon and night. they said it was a good sign. all the best to you both hope your feeling better soon.

Andie - glad you are feeling a bit better. whitby is lovely, i used to live in stockton so went there alot when i was expecting Jade, fresh air and lots of cinder toffee did me good!! I like fortune tellers, i know a few people who have had the predictions work out for them (even my sceptical cousin!)

sorry to those ive missed, had a bad few days (in fact a really crap few days).








my good friend who was PG with twins had them on sunday eve at 7.07pm by c section. sadly they lost the little girl. she was born sleeping. Kye-Edward was born weighing just over 7lb. he is in SCBU at the mo with some minor breathing probs. Im popping to see them this after noon. when her husband told me i felt so numb, i wanted to break down but I was looking after their 2 year old daughter for the day and couldnt do that in front of her. 
i went to buy a card for her today but i didnt feel "congratulations" and "what a happy time" etc were fitting. i am going to the florist later to pick out some flowers, i will be including 2 white roses. one for their daughter Ryannan who died shortly after birth on may 9th 2002 and one for Kye-edwards twin sister. (they havent found the stregnth to name her as yet)
its such a cruel world that we live in

all the best to every one
Corrina


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi ladies,
Hope you all had lovely bank holidays.

Corrina - so sorry to hear about your friend. Words can't describe how sad you all must feel. 

Tracey - hi, petal, how are you?

Mel - these pessaries sound yucky.

Andie - glad you had a nice weekend in Whitby. Maybe the fortune teller's words will help you relax and give you hope   

Jo - go stick and jab girl!


Britta - good luck for tomorrow. Embrace the sickness!! It's a good sign.

Pri - have you been neglecting your unpacking duties? Glad you won't be away from FF anymore!

Liz - how are you, hun?

Hi to Deb, Rosina, Kizzy, Sam, Mouse, Sweetpea, Claire, Rebecca and anyone I've rudely missed.

Kitty x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Corrina what a sad time for you all, how awfull, sending you a big  .

Deborah how are you honey?

Andie glad you had a nice weekend, hope what fortune lady says comes true sweetie.

Britta hope you are feelin better soon.  

Hi ya to everyone else  

Katrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


katrina - im fine honey, just sitting here stuffing my face with a large cream cake, when do you go on holiday?  hope the 2ww is passing really quickly, am really dissappointed that i'll be on holiday when you test, will be logging on the minute i get back to see your BFP.

andie - how spooky, hope she's right.

britta - like corrina said ginger biscuits are supposed to be good.

kizzy - hope you are well.


big   to everyone.


xxdebsxx


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

Just popped in to say hello. It has been ages since I've posted but I drop in occasionally to see how you are doing.

Well we finally decided to have another round of IUI and I'm pleased to say that I started jabbing today.
This will be our 5th try in 3 years , but we are really hoping that this one will work.
If all goes well I should be basted around the 15th/16th May.

Best wishes to you all,
Luv,
g


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck g, hope jabbing is ok.  

Deborah I go on holiday the 13th and testing should be 14-15th May and I will be away so if AF does not come before I am afraid you all will have to wait on my answer  .  

I have also heard ginger or tea biscuits are good, my sil used to have 2 tea biscuits and a cuppa before she even got out of bed in the morning and she said it made a huge difference.

Katrina


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all

Me again.  Im feeling a bit better today, not so   as yesterday.  Poor DH how the hell he survived yesterday I will never know.  I could have stranged him   i was grumpy all day.  Anyway just had my fourth dose of puregon,(i still cant do it myself which is pretty bad because im training to be a nurse) scan on Thursday to see how follies are growing.  Hopefully basting will be early part of next week.

Anyone cycle buddies?

Good luck G, we are practically cycle buddies,  What drugs are you using?

Katrina - Good luck with testing, its nice that you will be away, it might be easier if af does arrive and you on hols.  Are you going anywhere nice?

Corrina - Im so sorry to hear about your friends loss, it must be awful, i cant even imagine what you all must be going through.  I think thats a lovely idea about the white roses.

Mel, good luck for testing.  What are those pessaries like?  Im going to find it really hard not to do my test until im told, im really bad when it comes to things like  that.  Any tips on being able to resist temptation.  sending you loads of    

Hello to all the others I have missed.  Im still not 100% used to everybody yet.  Im getting there though.

Jo
x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Jo I am going to a Villa in Alicante for a week with one of my older brothers and his wife.

Glad you are feelin better today.   

Katrina


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Sounds lovely.  Any room in your suitcase?


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I cant wait counting down the days, more ways that 1.  The weather here today is rubbish feels like winter.

Katrina


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Jo,
I think we are cycle buddies. I had an aweful day yesterday  and then my period started. I don't know how DH put up  with it.  I'm on Menopaur day 2 to 6. I won't be having scans.
All my IUIs have failed so far but I did get PG last year ( only to miscarry ). 
We were advised not to have as many drugs this time. We'll see.
Best wishes,
G


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Jo
Pop up the rd and I'll do the injections for you.  Where are you doing your training I trained in the Uni glam, 4 years ago.  It is different doing them yourself, I was really nervous, but it got easier,

Good luck for thursday

Claire


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

well the   is shining and i am stuck in an office all day   , not fair

corrina - so sorry to hear abut your friend you must be so upset, sending you   

Kitty - i am fine hun, how are you? 

Deb - how are you? where are you going on holiday? bet you cant wait  

Jo - sorry to hear you had a bad day hun, are you feeling better?

Katrinar - holiday will be just what you and dh need, when do you go?

G - good luck with your tx hun, keep in touch 

andie - lets hope what the fortune teller said comes  true  

Pri -   where are you? hope your ok

Hally - how are you? how are the pessarys going  

Britta - will be thinking of you today hun, hope all goes well, let us know how it goes you must be so excited 

Mel - how u doing?

Kizzy - how are you hun? 

Claire -   hope your well

sorry if have missed anyone, love &   to all

Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Good morning all

Im still here - back in the office today so have access to a PC again...
We've moved around the building and now instead of having 8 people in my office there are around 30 
Its awful...Everyone's so quiet and miserable...     Wanna go back to my old area - Everyone is Sales and Marketing were a laugh.. So I've now moved home and office and need to pack again for  
Wont be around tomorrow or Friday either as Im up in London on a course...(I know you're all interested and are going to miss me)    

Carrie - So sorry hun to hear whats happened to your friend - that is devastating    I dont know what to say !!  
Mel -    - Im hopefully starting again at the end of the month
Andie - How are you hun ?  Def hope the fortune teller is right 
Kitty -   hun...how are you doing ?
Tracey - Horrible being stuck in the office when we get a litlte sunshine for a change, what do you do ?
Deb and Katrina - Hope you Enjoy your hols 
G -   with your tx
Britta - Hope it went well today ? x x
Sam - How are you feeling hun ?
Jo - Here's a little follie dance for you         
Big hello to everyone I have missed (sorry)

Pri...xx

PS - The pessaries - Why do only some people have to take these ?  I didnt have it either time...


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been a bit quiet lately.  Haven't had much to report and been busy looking after our puppy.  What a handful.

Well, if AF arrives tomorrow (which I think she will) I will be going in on Friday for 1st scan.  I've never been so excited for   to rear her ugly head.

My head is   a bit at the moment as we seem to have another busy month ahead - Still can't believe its May.  Come on Summer!  

Sorry there's no personals.  I'm loosing it a bit  

Chat again soon
Cathy


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Cathy good luck for your 1st cycle   

Pri  will  hope you enjoy your course.

Hope you all are good, I feel quite sicky dont know if its the pessaries cant remember if this happened last month   and quite spaced out sometimes.

Going to make dinner as I am so hungry.  Be back later

Katrina


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi all, 
Hope everyone is well, just wanted to let you all know my scan went fine, saw the little "dot" it was tiny but also saw the heartbeat flashing back at me. Thank God, after all this time i can finally believe i am pregnant!
I am proof ladies that it can work and it will work if you stay strong, positive and never give up hope. You have all been so good to me and there to answer all my questions and give support, you are all very special loving and beautiful people 



Lots of Love,
Britta xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya everyone 

Just a quickie girls..........

Hope you are all doing good and sending   to each and every one of you!

Liz - I'm so sorry for you   I really hope you get some answers from the tests.  Keep well sweetie!      

Britta -  Thats great news, I bet your so relieved!

I'm sorry I've no more personals, just dont have enough time on my hands just now  

Luv and luck to all
Sweetpea xxx

P.s. Oh! just to add to the fortune teller thing... my friend was at one too and she asked who I was (said my name!) and said that I was going to get a nice wee surprise.  Of course my friend doesn't know about us........SPOOKY eh?


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Britta I am so pleased for you that scan went well, hope you can now enjoy the rest of your pg.


Katrina


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Im starting to get nervous about my scan tomorrow, what happens if I have too many follies?  If they cancel does that i stop taking injections all together and then will I ovulate?  If so is it possible that I could become pregnant naturally

I just hope that everything goes as planned tomorrow.  I will keep you posted.

Sorry no personals today but im thinking of everyone.

Jo
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

just a quickie as off to bed

Jo - hope everything goes ok tomorrow   

Britta - so pleased scan went well and you saw a little heartbeat now you can believe its really happening, so happy for you hun, how are you? when is your edd 

sorry no more personals tonight, i need my bed  

Tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Jo - I know how you feel, that's one of my fears that I will over stimulate.  Good luck for today, hope it goes smoothly.

Britta - congrats.  You must be so relieved and excited.  I hope one day that I'm in the same position.  Enjoy your pregnancy.

Sweetpea - when do you think you'll start your tx?

Pri - enjoy your course.

G - good luck for your next round

Katrina - hope you have a lovely holiday

Everyone else that I might have missed - sorry, finding it difficult to keep up.

What a lovely day  

Bye for now
Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

what a lovely Thursday morning, the sun is   and i am stuck inside again   , i bet the weather changes the weekend (typical)

Cathy - good to hear from you, so your new puppy has been keeping you busy eh!   lets hope   arrives and good luck for scan on Friday 

Pri - hi hun  , stuck in office again on a loveley day (not fair is it) i work in administration, how about you?

Jo - good luck with scan today hun, try not to panic 

a big hello to Katrinar, sweetpea, Britta, Liz, Carrie, Mel, Sam, G, Kitty, Hally. Claire (hope i have remember everyone!!!)

have a good day

Tracey


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

sorry not doing personals as having break from doing garden (i know its getting dark! ) Well my friend is home with her little boy, I went over to give her a helping hand today as her toddler is getting a bit jealous of the lack of attention! they are still planning what kind of service to have for their sleeping angel. im not related but finding it so hard to deal with.

good luck to everyone going through the 2ww, and all those awaiting to start theirs. mine begins again in about 3 weeks.

all the best 
Corrina


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sorry no personals today, im really tired and I cant wait to get to bed but I thought I would let you know how i got on in my scan.  Unfortunately there are no large follicles in my ovaries at the moment just the polycystic ones (if you know what i mean).  They said the lining of my womb was fine 8.5 which is what it should be at this stage so they have upped my dose to 50iu and I have to go back on Monday.  I am gutted, i really thought the injections were working because I have been having cramping feelings in my ovaries, i just pray that when I go on Monday there are some which are bigger than today.  Please send me loads of  .

Thinking of you all

Jo
x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All 

Hope everyone is feeling well. The  isn't driving me too  YET!!!

Jo - Your scan sounds very similar to both of my IUI's, I'll just get my diary....Right my IUI. Was supposed to start on 50iu of puregon, but FSH was a bit high, so started on 100iu. 5day scan, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!! lining like a pencil line, a few 'freckles', 7day scan, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!, began to despair, so put me up to 150iu & left me for 4 days. (this was cycle day 13) There it was ONE BIG FOLLIE (I was so proud)17.something mm, lining 9mm had to go back next day, that's when they told me to inject the trigger jab ready for the IUI. Sorry it's such an essay, but I just trying to say, please don't despair just yet, on both of my IUI's there's been no action at all until day 13/14. Will keep my fingers crossed for you hunny  

   GROW FOLLIES GROW    

 TO EVERYONE

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Good luck Jo for next scan, I take 12 days to grow follies!! And thats on 150iu a day!! 

So dont worry its better to go slow, than overstimulate  

Hi corrina hun, thats truly awful what happened to your friend  , glad you are starting tx soon  

Britta I'm so pleased for you hun, must be magical seeing a heartbeat, makes it all real, whats your due date? Will you be leaving us for BFP board now!? Will miss you when you go  


Hi to everyone else hope u r all well


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

everyone

wow it was very quiet on here yesterday

jo - sending you    and a follie dance           , good luck for monday

Kizzy - how are you hun?

Mel - glad to hear your not going   on the 2ww   

Corrina - how are you doing?  , glad to hear tx starting soon 

a big   to all you lovely ladies, has anyone got any plans for the weekend?


Love to all


Tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all

Well AF arrived today so phoned the hospital and I have my first scan tomorrow morning at 10.00.  I am so excited   - am I sad or what.  I can't believe we have finally got to this stage.  So please hold thumbs for me that it goes well.

Jo - I'm sure the follies will have a blossoming weekend and will pop out on Monday.  Here's a follie dance to help          

Corrina - I know how you feel.  We had friends who fell PG with twins through IVF and she lost them at 6 months.  We were all so gutted for them as they really, really wanted kids.   to cheer you up. 

Mel - glad things are going well so far, hope its stays that way  

Kizzy - how are things going? 

Tracey - yes the puppy is keeping me really busy at the moment.  Its almost like having a baby, I'm sure.  But she's so cute and we love her to bits.

Hello to Pri, Katrinar, sweetpea, Britta, Liz, Sam, G, Kitty, Claire and everyone else.
Have a good weekend
Cathy


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All 

Just a quick one, because it's so lovely and sunny outside and REALLY must start some gardening.

Cathy - great news about the start of your tx.  I don't think you're sad at all, I was really excited to finally start as well     Good luck with your tx 

Tracey -   is going OK, had the usual belly aches which keep thinking is the   but trying not to let it send me    


Britta - Glad your scan went well It must have been wonderful to see your little beans heartbeat  

 to everyone, I hope you are all well & enjoying the glorious sunshine, while it lasts.

Mel xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Jo       Hope your follies grow, hun.

It's too sunny to be on the pooter so will pop back over the weekend. Hope everyone is doing fine!

Kitty x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all - Sorry I haven't been on much recently, have had a hectic week and couldn't get near a computer long enough to post.

Britta - Scan sounded fab. Did you blub? Mine's next Friday and I know I will cry like a baby.

Cathy - I was so excited when I started my tx, had never been so happy that the witch had arrived. Best of luck hun.

Mel - I was convinced the witch was on her way during my 2ww because I felt so PMTish so don't lose heart.

Tracey - How are you hun?

Here's a follie dance for you Jo,       .

As for me, feeling a little better. Not feeling sick now, more heartburn in the evenings than anything. Looking forward to my scan next Friday.

Big hi to everyone else, Kitty, Corrina, Katrina, Sweetpea, Pri, Claire, G and everyone else.

Love Sam xx


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Mind if I join you? I've just started posting on the April/May thread as I just found this site last week.
I am from Dublin and its great to find a UK site as I have only found mostly US sites before. 
Well my story is that I am in the middle of my 9th IUI cycle - using donor sperm. I did get pg on the 7th IUI but m/c'd. So this is my 2nd cycle since January. I am using donor sperm because I am now single after splitting up with my fiancee almost 2 years ago. I just turned 39 last week and am REALLY nervous about time running out.
Britta & Sam, I think it looks like you both got recent BFPs This is wonderful news and many congrats to you both.
I am doing an injectible cycle and had 3 or maybe even 4 follies. On Wednesday morning CD 9 i had a 13.4mm, 2 x 16.5mm & a 17.6mm. I triggered yesterday evening CD10 ie approx 33 hours after the u/s scan and then had the 1st insem this morning CD11, approx 17 hours post trigger. I will do a 2nd insem tomorrow morning.
If this cycle doesn't work I will do 1 or max 2 more IUIs and will then move to IVF

Best wishes to you All and ave a lovely weekend!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls  

Hope you are all well!

Jo - here is a wee follie dance for you sweetie.....
      

Elur -   and welcome!   with your TX  

Cathy - I have to go back and get my bloods checked the middle of June.  If everythings ok and AF appears (should) around the end of June, then fingers crossed TX should start beginning July      
Thanks for asking x

Luv and  to everyone!
Sweetpea x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for all your support im feeling a little better today but I have just resigned myself to the fact that this month wont work. Maybe next month if we can afford it.

Jo
x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi  just wanted to drop a line and say HI to you all, hope everyone is ok, been at work 11 hrs today and have had a really tiring day so off for a power nap, will catch up with you all 2moro or Monday

Love and Luck,

Britta xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Evening Ladies

Sorry for my message last night, i was feeling a bit sorry for myself        Im back to my normal self today and i have even managed to do my own injections so im really proud of myself for that  

Fingers crossed the extra dose will have kick started my ovaries into doing some work!  Scan at 9.30 on Monday so I will let you know.

Hope your all having a nice weekend.  

Jo
x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi  

Jo Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun    , hope those follies have had a boost over the weekend. Mine don't until the last minute, so don't lose hope.

Hope everyone's OK  

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Mines too Jo, I deffo think they will shock you and have had a growth spurt

Sending you a follie dance!!!


   go follies go!!!                !!!!!!!
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Girls

Jo - Good luck for tomorrow hun i'm sure them follies will be nice and big for you           

Cathy - how did the scan go hun? 

Britta - 11 hrs at work you must be tired, what do you do?

Sam - glad to hear sickness has stopped, you must be so excited for Friday  

Elur - welcome, good luck with your tx   

a big   also to kitty, kizzy, mel, katrina swetpea,g, claire and anyone else i have rudely missed, hope your all having a great weekend, weather is dull today and looks like it may rain   

Love

tracey


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Afternoon ladies 

Just a quick   to everyone haven't got time for personals were having friends round in a bit for sunday dinner.

Hope everyone is ok and all of you on the   hope your not going to  .

Just a little update was supposed to be seeing cons on 22nd this month they have cancelled it until 13th July, not sure why just got a letter sent to me. So as long as my AF is normal this month (it wasnt last month), I can go in for one more go of IUI. We are having a break from tx this month and I must say me and DH are getting on better. So all in all feeling really good in myself.

I really hope we have loads of   this month 

 xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Andie

Its so nice to have a break from tx isnt it?



I am hoping to have one myself...by getting pregnant  

Well girls I'm so excited cos we have our first BFP on our cycle buddies thread, I dont think she posts here but CONGRATS KITTYMOTH!!!! 

Yum Roast dinner, Dp's mum is making ours today, am soooooo bored at work, first day back since having iui 

Take care girlies


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


jo - best of luck for tomorrow.

cathy - hope all went well with the call to the hospital.

kizzy - hope you are well and the 2ww is not dragging for you.

katrina - are you all packed yet?

britta - i work long days too, i do 3 12hr days, but i love it and couldnt go back to 9-5 now.
hope you got some well deserved rest.



hope you all are well. im signing off for a couple of weeks cos im off on holiday   to sunny teneriffe and i better see some BFP's when i get back.


xxdebxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hope you have a great holiday Deb. Where in Tenerfie? I love the Canaries.

Best of luck for tomorrow Jo. 

How's the 2ww going Kizzy? Not long now, do you test on Saturday?

Glad to hear you're enjoying your break Andie

Britta, you're putting me to shame, I had a really busy week last week and I'm shattered this weekend, seem to have done nothing but nap which isn't like me.

Love and hugs to everyone else

Sam xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

morning all 

what a horrible day!!!  

Jo - hope scan goes well hun  

Sam - how are you hun? looking forward to Friday i bet 

Andie - a break from tx will do you the power of good  

Cathy - where are you? how did scan go ?

Kizzy -  

a big   to all you lovely ladies

have a good day


Tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi

Bit of a me post - went for my scan on Saturday morning.  Wasn't as bad as I thought - a little messy - yuck.  The nurse was a bit of a cow.  But everything looked fine.  I've got one menapur jab Tues, again on Thursday and last one on Saturday.  Taking Clomid for 5 days - 100mg.  Then in again on Saturday for scan and it follies have grown then we could be basted next Monday or Tuesday so hold thumbs for follies.
Go follies go        

That's it for now, chat later
Cathy


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

my lovely friends

Hope ur all doing well and had a good weekend

Cathy -   with the tx hun

Tracey - Hi hun, u ok ?  Im in Sales, so normally Im not in the office much, I travel a lot to the Far East, Europe, Canada etc but have not been able to much recently due to the tx - Dont think work is that impressed but 'oh well'  

Sam - hope ur ok,   with your scan

Deb - Hope you enjoy your hols...x

Andie - We could be   together again - I may have one more IUI too - Af is due around 20th..

Jo - Hope the scan went well hun... 

britta - Glad the scan went well hun - U must be so excited now.. Hope ur keeping well and taking care of yourself.. 

Sweetpea, hello my love, So u will start tx again in July - seems a while away yet but I bet it will come round soon  

Kizzy - Not going too   are you ?    When do you test hun ?  Hopefully I will come back to see a huge BFP from u hun - 

Elur -   and welcome -   for this tx hun... Hope its the one for you

Also a big hello to Kitty, Mel, Carrie and anyone else I may have missed

Well Im off on   tomorrow - to Cancun, cant wait !!  Will be back next Wednesday so will have to catch up with you lovely ladies then. Will   all
Hope I can come back to lots of good news

Take care all
love
Pri..xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck Cathy!!     

Have a great holiday Pri, you lucky thing!!   

I test on Saturday, scared!! Af type pains coming and going  

Dunno wot it all means  


take care ladies XXX


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi all

just a quickie as off out to do some shopping while kids are at school. hunting for a little out fit for my friends lil boy (hes adorable im totally in ore of him!) 

Andie its so good to have a little break from all the tx. life kind of returns to "normal". i have found that having this month off me and dh can actually enjoy ourselves rather than thinking oh i cant do that because, cant go there because, cant go out because we have this appointment etc. im back to tx this month hopefully, although dh wants to see consultant and have good chat as its our last nhs attempt..

pri you lucky thing, ive always wanted to go there. i had booked a hol there some years back but left my ex so didnt go   . i have to say im rather jealous now!

all the best to every one, sorry no long personals today.
fingers crossed for everyones tx
Corrina xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

Well, we have moved and have finally got the internet back on. It has taken for ever. I am now living in a building site, although one with more room than our flat. DH is in his element with a hammer in his hand and I am a bit freaked that I am not going to have at least one complete, dust free and tidy room to relax in come our next treatment. We decided to put treatment off till June as everything was supposed to be so right last time, it was a bit of shock for it all to come crashing down with a BFN. Also since then I have been dignosed with insulin resistance and put on awful tablets three times a day. It is supposed to go hand in hand with PSOS, however I dont have that. Go figure - all that chocolate I ate in high stress situations for the last however many years ah.  

Had a conversation with some one who was supposed to be a profesisonal the other day who told me that she thought IVF (we where discussing the 63 year old who is became pregnent in Rome with IVF) should not be paid for by the NHS. She made me so mad. She had not thought out her arguement beyond the fact that her nephew had to have a kidney transplant last year and she felt that was a better spend. She soon got the lecture that infertility can be masking other health issues that could result in large health funding spends of they are not dignosed and treated. She then decided that the dignoses could be publicly funded, but not the treatment. So she got an earful that many practitioners believe that the actual treatment is often considered dignostic in itself. This women is a professional that works with adopton and couples looking at adopting after fertility treatment. I was so cross! The final statement was something along the lines of 'I would rather my tax dollars assit in finding IVF treatment than a liver transplant for an alcoholic'. She does not know that we are having treatment. Anyway, that is my rant!

Can't pretend that I am going to catch up with all the news. But I did see that Sam was sucessful (Congratulations - so pleased for you sam - wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!), and that Liz had suffered another miscarriage (I am so sorry Liz, I hope the tests are quick, painless and tell you what you need to know).

Thinking of you all. 
Take care
Misky

PS - sorry, my spell check is not working.


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Misky, good to see you back, hun. And grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr people like that make me sooo angry.

Cathy - glad the scan went OK. Good luck for Saturday's scan!  

Pri - have a fantastic holiday in Cancun - you deserve it!

Jo - hope you're feeling better, chick.

I've began to lose track with who's on which thread so don't be offended when I just do a bulk order of 'hellos'! 

Kitty x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Kitty, 
I am sorry to see your news from last month. I imagine it would have been a tough one. Sending you strength and hope
M


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Kitty -   for your BFN.  I'm so sorry.

Misky - welcome back.  It seems like ages since you've last been on.

Cheers for now
Cathy


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello everyone!!! 

Hi to Misky and Elur 

*Pri,* hope you have a fantastic holiday!!

*Kizzymouse,* dont think the worst about getting af pains i had them and was convinced i was going to come on but i still got a +tive, i got af type pains for a week or two after i tested and doctor said it was normal    for your test day hun !!

*Cathy,* glad the scan went ok and good luck with the meds and your nxt scan xx

*Sam,* how are you, do you feel pregnant yet?? Hope your looking after yourself  for your scan, you will melt when you see the bean!!

*Tracey,* Hope these weeks arent dragging too much for your results, hope the next few fly by xx

Big *HELLO* to Kitty, Corrina, Claire, Andie, Sweetpea, Jo, Mel and Deb and anyone else i may have rudly forgotton!! Hope you are all well!!!

Well... All is well here, just feeling really sick and tired!! Not complaining though!! Thanx for all your msg's!! Got my next scan in 2 weeks the 24th of May and then the Midwife on the 25th so looking forward to both of these appointments.

Good Luck to all of you and sending loads of baby dust in your directions!!
Love to all,

Britta x


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Along time since i posted on here but have been following everyone.

Have seen cons at nurture and they were keen for us to go onto ivf,was hoping to have time to think about it but they phoned us a week ago and have a donor and was going to wait until next cycle,which we were advised to do but because of the donor shortage told us to go straight ahead. 

Af due tom and have to go in for a scan and then prescription,still not sure if doing the right thing ,always felt happy with iui and ivf feels so invasive and stressful  but feel we have no choice now.Am scared to death.

Thanks for all the help and advice from you girls,suppose i will have to go on the ivf thread now. 

Good luck to everyone   and lets get lots of BFP

anita,xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning girls, 

It is grey and cold here! 

Cathy - thanks for the welcome back. 

Britta - thank you as well and congrats on your wonderful news!

Anita - don't stress about the IVF. Yes, it is different, but hopefully it will be a positive result for you. Take care of you and DH. 

Take care all
Gill


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Good to see you back, Anita. Great news you got your donor so quicky! Best of luck hun - just take a deep breath and go for it - if you're successful it will all have been worth it.    
Kitty x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Anita great that your back, and that good news on the donor good luck honey.

Hi ya to everyone else.  Feelin a little low today be back when I am more cheery.

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Anita dont be scared chick, ivf could be a great success!!!! Go for it!! I'm sure you'll get lots of support from ivf ladies.

Hi Britta and thanks so much for what you said about af pains,, if you dont mind I'm gonna quote you on our cycle buds thread!!! Hope next scan goes brilliantly, will you find out sex?  

Hi everyone else XXXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya girls

not been on the last day or so as computer not working at home again    and now i have to try and catch up again

Britta - good to hear from you. how you doing? hope the sickness is not too bad and like you say all worth it  

Misky -   how are you?

Katrinar - sorry to hear you felt low yesterday, hope your feeling better  

Kizzy - hope the pains have stopped    

Anita - hiya, like you i am also being referred for ivf but am not ready to leave here just yet and all the girls are so lovely

Kitty-i know what you mean about losing track, i have the same problem   hope your ok

Cathy - how are you?

a big hello to every one i have missed (sorry) still trying to catch up

take care

love to all 


Tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all

Anita - everything looks so good for you.  It must be a sign that you've managed to get a donor so quickly.

I went for my first Menopur injection yesterday at the hospital with DH.  Luckily I only have to do another tomorrow and maybe Saturday if follies haven't grown enough.  I was getting stiches in both my left and right sides yesterday - do you think the follies are growing? 

So I'm back in again on Saturday for scan, basting sometime next week! Yipee

Sorry no more personals.  My brain's a bit muddled   as DH is having a rough time at work and he's really stressed.

Take care
Cathy


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Went for my scan on Monday, my follies still havent grown much so they have upped my dose again I have to go back on Friday for another scan.  All this treatment is starting to get me down now, I have been injecting for 13 days, 16 by the time I go back on Friday, is this normal?  Also if I go on Friday and I have over stimed and too many follies can I convert to IVF?  It was mentioned to me in my initial consultation but nothing has been said since.  Has anyone gone through this?

Sorry no personals today, im going out of my mind   must be all these jabs.

Jo
x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Jo -    I would try not to worry too much about dates.  I'm sure you'll get a big surprise on Friday and follies have grown over night.  This seems to happen to some girls.  I'm sending you a follie dance to help them grow!

          

Try to stay positive
Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Jo

just a quickie   i injected for 24 days   BUT didnt produce any follies, so its a good sign that you have follies as for coverting to ivf if you overstim, i'm not sure to be honest 

good luck for Friday  

going off the subject a bit but needed to get something off my chest, my best friend has just told me that she is pg and was very scared to tell me (she found out Monday and is 5 weeks nearly) i am very happy for her but do feel a bit sad that its not me, am i being selfish  

sorry to go on 


tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Tracey - we all feel the same as you.  I've had loads of friends fall pregnant lately (baby boom) and its always an initial shock and a little bit of jealousy - that's normal!  Don't worry about it.  Eventually these feelings will subside and you will be happy for your friend and enjoy it with her.

Don't worry - your turn will come  

Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks for your reply cathy and the hug, feel lately i need lots of them, as for my friend she is coming over tonight, i know she is worried about seeing me now she has told me and feel that i may burst into tears when i see her   but i think she may do the same then everything will be ok

thanks again 

take care

Tracey


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel Tracey. I even got the stage where I made excuses to be very late for groups get togethers as I knew it would be baby talk all the time and I began feeling as though it was no use me being there. It will be your turn soon and then all of your friends will be soooo pleased for you.

As for me I'm on more than a bit of a downer. I'm a huge animal lover and came to the tough decision that I need to take one of my dogs back to the RSPCA and it's absolutely breaking my heart. My younger dog has a lot of social probs and will occasionally fight with other dogs. She's fine with my older dog except for when there's food or toys to fight over so at the moment I feed them separately and they don't have toys. If all goes to plan for me and the baby arrives in December then I can't risk them really fighting over any toys or food that falls on the floor. So I'm getting the paperwork together tonight and taking her to the RSPCA tomorrow after work. I've got to do it straight away as I burst into tears everytime I see her now. She's got the biggest brown eyes as well and she absolutely dotes on me.
Anyway must go now, They need feeding.

Sorry for such a low post

Love Sam xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Tracey

I know exactly how you feel, I remember my SIL getting pregnant when I was TTC with my son and she said to me "if its another girl im leaving it at the hospital".  I couldnt believe that she could be so insensitive knowing all that I was going through.  I was also in your friends situation once, my best friend is also TTC, she has been for years and she has much worse problems than me, i wont go into it all but its very very very unlikely that she will ever be able to conceive and I had to break the news to her that I was pregnant.  It was awful but she took it very well, im sure that she felt the same way as you but I just tried not to go on about it and when she wanted to get involved I was there ready for her.  Im sure you will eventually feel better especially as you are seeing her tonight.  I hope it goes well. sending you a big    

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sam, thats so rough, I hope your dog gets another nice home...can you ask where she goes?

Poor you it must be heartbreaking


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

I feel so sorry for you Sam, it must be breaking your heart.  Its probably for the best though. I cant really think of anything to say that could possibly cheer you up but im thinking of you. 

Jo
x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

*Hi everyone!!!*

Tracey, its so hard isnt it, i remember my SIL finding out she was pregnant, i knew she was after years of searching the net etc for symptoms and so i went and got her a test, she is 19 and really didnt want to be pregnant, but...she was. She cried because she was & i cried because i wasnt. I felt really selfish because she ended up sat cuddling me for about an hour after when it should have been the other way around!! Stay strong hun!! 

Sam, so sorry about your dog, its heartbreaking. I'm sure the rspca will find a loving home for him. Glad your doing ok though 

Jo, a little follie dance     

Cathy, good luck with the jabs!! Hope your follies come on, not sure about the stitch but hope they are growing heres a little dance     

Katrinar, hope you feel a little better today 

Kizzymouse, Hope the pains arent bothering you too much chick, good luck with these next few days! No, i dont want to find out the sex but i am so impatient i might just have to!! 

Hi to everyone else, Lots of love and luck 

Britta xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Brita

Just a general query I see on your signature that you didnt respond to your first IUI.  What did they do differently the second time around?

Jo
x

PS congrats on your


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Jo just want to send you a follie dance honey        just hope the follies grow, not sure about converting but have heard of it.

Good luck for Friday.

katrina


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi JO, 
First month i had follicle tracking, i only got a couple of follies and they didnt develop till a late stage in my cycle so from this they decided to put me on puregon to help stimulate and start the iui in my next cycle. I did not respond at all to the drugs and so they had to abandon(no follies over 16mm by day 21). 
For the march/april cycle i did a natural cycle and wehey!!!

Good Luck Jo love Britta xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi all its really late (well 10.30pm!) so no personals tonight as off to beddie bo's  

just wanted to pop in quick and say hi, hope all is well. britta and sam hope the pgs are going well  

sorry to here you have to get rid of your poochie.  i had to give up aload of my cats as we were going to move to a smaller house prior to iui begining. we had nearly 20 and couldnt bear to home them through the paper as i new through the rspca the prospective owners would be checked. still kills me now, we didnt move in the end as we got the go ahead for iui.    

take care all,
corrina xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

what a beautiful day  

too nice to be stuck at work    

Britta - great to hear from you hun, glad to hear pg is going well   i think i would be the same about finding out the sex i too am impatient

Carrie - hiya hun how areyou?

Sam - sending you   it must be so hard giving up a pet you love so much, i cant even imagine how you must be feeling, i have a cat that i would be lost without, i am always here if you need to chat 

Jo - thanks for your message, all went well with my friends last night and i am actually really excited for her, she has a little girl who is 4 and soooo loveley and has asked me to go with her for her 1st scan, good luck for tommorrow how are the jabs going? 

Misky - hello , how are you?

a big hello to Katrinar, Pri (oops forgot on holiday), Kizzy, claire, andie, sweetpea, anita, kitty, cathy and any lovely ladies i have missed

love to all


tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Sam -   for you and your dogs.  I would be devastated if I had to give one of my dogs away.  They are like your little babies.  I know the RSPCA are really strict when giving dogs new homes so hopefully you can take comfort in that.

Jo - good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Hope the follies have grown 

Britta - glad to hear everything is going smoothly.

Kizzymouse - when do you test?

Katrina - how are things hun?

I wish I was outside today!!!  What a bootiful day  
Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

cathy

i hope you are well  

weather is lovely isnt it, are you at work today, i am stuck in an office   

Tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Yip, stuck in the office.  Will have to dash out for lunch to make the most of it.

Had 2nd injection this morning - did it myself.  Not too bad.  Had to have a quickie this morning   as DH has been working nights so we haven't seen much of each other.  Nurse told us it has to be no longer than 5 days from basting.  Its been a while!!!!!!!!  TMI I know.

This thread seems to have gone very quiet.  I assume there are not many people having tx at the moment.

How are you all today?

Cathy


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls,

well - its a nice day and I am off work and sitting inside. Be out in the sunshine soon. 

Jo - you asked about converting to IVF. I did this last cycle. I had too many follies and had to convert or leave it. Well, we converted. The drugs are heavier, but to be honest they are doing so much 'down there' anyway. The difference was that I was given a GA when they collected the Eggs. Because of the number of eggs I had, it was painfull for a few days. I was not successful, but others have been. PM if you want to know more.

Katrina -I hope you are feeling a bit brighter lovely, the sun is shinning!?!

Tracey - I am glad you have seen your friend and worked through that. What an honour to be asked to go to the first scan. I hope that it is your turn very soon and she can return the favour.  

Cathy - I hope the stitches on both sides is good news in the follie growing department. I know I certainly felt it when my follies were growing! 

Sam - I am sooo sorry to hear about your dog. I hope that the RSPCA are lovely when you take him in. 

I'm off to join the sun shine. I hope every one else is well.

Take care
Gill


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hiya girls

So sorry but just to tired to do personals been working 10 hours every day to save pennys for hols.

I hope everyone is ok?

Well AF turned up today, 2 weeks late so rang cons and arranged scan for 22nd if all is well with follies will be basted on 24th (I think). This is our fourth and final attempt at IUI the next step will be IVF so have a lot riding on this one. Is anyone else gatting basted around this time?

Anyway of to bed am up at 5 and am shattered, but I suppose it will be worth it when were laid on a beach somewhere  

Night Night 
Luv  andie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya All!!! 

Hope everyone is well, the sun has really got to me today!! I am exhausted!! I love summer though. 
Andie good luck with this cycle hun!!

Love and luck to everyone,

Britta xxx ^daisy^


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Andie - I really hope this one works  Good luck!  When are you off on holiday?

Jo - how did the scan go today?

Britta - I must agree, I love summer.  I am definitely solar powered.

 to everyone else.  Very quiet today!

Well, off for my 2nd scan tomorrow.  Hope the follies have grown, definitely feels like it.  

Have a lovely Friday
Cathy


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for the messages. 

Af arrived yesterday, so am in on Monday for a ovarian reserve count and also an fsh test.  Did not realise it was a year since we started on this and now have to have all the blood tests done again,me and dh .

Pretty mad,especially having to do all the hiv and hepatitus ones. It is more expense and the ivf looks like being alot of money although they have not told us how much yet. Just a guide line but have not mentioned drugs.

Money,money,money

Hope everyone is well ,sorry no personals still not used to everyones names yet.  There are so many but thanks again

Anita.xx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all 

Sorry I haven't posted on here for a while so finding it difficult to catch up.  I'm on my   and am testing on Monday, I'm dreading it 

Britta & Sam hope the pg are going well, not too sickie I hope.  Sam   so sorry to hear about your dog hun, the RSPCA are renowned for being very strict about good homes so I'm sure she'll find a home as loving as yours.

Tracey Hope you are well hun  

Jo sorry I've lost track with your follies, are you still giving them chance to grow? I hope you get your tx soon.  

Cathy glad to hear you tx has started, how's that puppy doin'?    hope your scan goes well.

Andie good luck with your scan   

Anita Hi, didn't realise you have to take the tests again after a year.  Hope everything goes well on Monday.  

Big Hello to Mouse, Deb, Pri, Kizzy, Rebecca,Sweetpea, and everyone else  

Mel xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Fantstic news, my follies have begun to grow, I have two 11mm on my left ovary and 1 9mm on my right and my lining is 11mm.  Have to keep on injecting back on Tuesday for next scan, hopefully basting on Friday   

Hally - good luck for your test on Monday fingers crossed for you  

Anita, The same thing happened to me, I had all the tests done before including hycosy and had to have them all done again when we started treatment last year.  So annoying especially as I have to pay privately...... grrrrrr  

Cathy - How did your scan go, I hope your follies have grown, we may be cycle buddies then!

Hello to everyone else I have missed, im off to phone everybody I know now to fill them in on my progress.  

Jo
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

everyone

what another lovely day 

Jo - glad to hear follies have grown, heres a little dance to help them a bit more         

Mel - good luck for testing day hun, will be thinking of you    

Cathy - good luck for scan tomorrow heres a dance for you also         

a big   to Britta, andie, misky, carrie, katrina, kitty, kizzy and anyone i missed

anyone got any plans for the weekend

Tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Jo - I's so glad your follies have had a growth spurt.  Hope the scan on Tuesday goes well.  Yip, we will probably be   buddies.  My scan is tomorrow so I'll let you know how I get on.

Tracey - thanks for the follie dance.  Hope it works.  Plans for the weekend - I'm doing the Race for Life in Stratford upon Avon, but I must admit I can't wait for it to be over.  Haven't done much training  

Mel -     Good luck for Monday!  Hope the nerves hold.  The puppy is doing well, naughty as ever.

Have a good weekend everyone!
Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Cathy 

all the best of luck with the race tomorrow, rather you than me i get out of breath running up the stairs     

best of luck again with scan tomorrow, not sure if i can get on the computer over weekend as still having problems    but will try

take care

tracey


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for the kind words about my dog. I went to the RSPCA and they can't take her until Wednesday. It's been hard but I know I've made the right decision.

Andy and Cathy - Best of luck for your up and coming scans. Grow follies grow.

     

Sorry for the me post but I went for my seven week scan today. Despite having only one lead follie on my scan before basting IT'S TWINS!!!!! It's only just starting to sink in that I'm pregnant so I can't imagine how long it'll take to sink in that there's two. I can't stop laughing.

Best of luck for everyone at every stage.

Love Sam xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Massive   to all you lurvly girlies!!!!!!!!!

Haven't been on this week as I've been really busy with work and wot-not!  So I really just want to say that I hope you are all doing good, keeping well, staying   and always smiling......thats a girls!!!!!!!!!!

Nothing happening with me yet    Still another few weeks until I get my bloods checked again (mid-June)  and its starting to draggggggggg in.  I feel like it was ages ago that I got the bad news that my levels were low and I've been taking that many pills since then that I rattle when I walk    

Anyway I've got my 30th  birthday to look forward to at the end of the month  

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx

P.s.  OMG Sam CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

OMG Sam    2 of the little bubbies, they'll run you raggered.  
Well done hunny.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Sam thats absolutely FANTASTIC news sweetie!  I can only imagine how you must be feeling just now.  Take good care of yourself and I wish you all the best of health and happiness in the world  

Luv Sweetpea xxx

P.s. just had to re-post to wish you well, sent last message around the same time as you x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tested a day early girls and its bfn, no witch yet but only one day off the pessaries so might show her face tomorrow....gutted  


Congrats Sam, what a surprise!!


Hi to everyone else 

sorry just a quick one off to   on sofa


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sam congratulations honey what fab news, take it easy.

Just to let you all know it was a BFN for me today AF showed up, going on holiday tomorrow so having a month off then its my 3rd and Final IUI on the NHS anyway.

Hope you all have a good week too and hope to see some BFP when I come back.

 Take care

Katrina


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Katrina,
Sorry to hear about your result.
It's always devastating when   arrives.
I had a BFN on my first IUI and as you know am in the middle of my 2nd.

Take it easy and get plenty of relaxation on your holiday. 
Fingers crossed for you on your 3rd go.

Polly1


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi everyone 

OMG sam huge congratulations   on the double trouble!! 
bet your still in shock lol 

Katrina so sorry to hear you got a BFN   hope you have a relaxing hol hunny. and plenty of     for your next try lats hope we see a BFP

well im just waiting for af to turn up in the next week or so. then its the final furlong. our last try on NHS. i was tempted to leave it another month (just so we dont rsh and waste this go) then i can do a big detox and get some excercise and sensible eating into the picture, especially as the weather is picking up. any excuse for a salad! 

DH is working in leatherhead today so pining for him! hate it when he works weekends  

take care all
good luck for al of you jabbing, basting and waiting    

corrina


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

*Hi Everyone,*

SAM!!!! WOW Two babies, You must be thrilled, i am so pleased for you!! Huge congratulations, Well done lovey!   

Katrinar and Kizzymouse so sorry on the -tives girls, Good luck with next treatment, Katrinar, enjoy a month off x  

*Hi,* Corrina, Polly, Sweetpea, Tracey, Cathy, Misky, Andie, Mel, Jo and anyone else i have missed, Hope you are all OK? x

I am fine, have not been or felt sick today...yet!! Going out for a meal soon with all the family to tell them our news, i was going to try wait till i was 3-4 months but i feel such a fraud and after such a long wait i feel like they should know because they have all been so supportive of us. 

Anyway, Love to you all, enjoy the rest of your weekend, 

Britta xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57736.new.html#new


----------

